# Precipitação máxima no dia 1 de Fevereiro 2009 em Portugal



## Rog (31 Jan 2009 às 01:20)

Qual a precipitação máxima, registada numa estação oficial, no dia 1 de Fevereiro de 2009 (0h às 23h59) em Portugal?
A votação termina às 22h do dia 31 Janeiro 2009.


----------



## iceworld (31 Jan 2009 às 01:32)

100.1mm a 120mm


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Jan 2009 às 01:34)

> = 120,1 mm, nunca se sabe que células malucas podem andar por aí


----------



## Chasing Thunder (31 Jan 2009 às 09:36)

80,1mm a 100mm.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (31 Jan 2009 às 09:51)

acredito 100mm a 120mm , mas penso que possa ultrapassar tal como o mario diz...''celulas malucas''...


----------



## Lightning (31 Jan 2009 às 10:12)

O meu voto foi para > = 120,1 mm.


----------



## thunderboy (31 Jan 2009 às 10:33)

20/40, não acredito que isto traga alguma coisa de especial.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Jan 2009 às 10:35)

Votei no intervalo *[60,1 mm; 80 mm]*.


----------



## miguel (31 Jan 2009 às 11:04)

80,1 mm a 100 mm


----------



## Gilmet (31 Jan 2009 às 11:15)

Votei no Intervalo que compreende qualquer valor de Precipitação situado entre os *60,1mm* e os *80mm*!


----------



## Luis França (31 Jan 2009 às 12:24)

100 a 120mm, ou mais....


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Jan 2009 às 12:28)

60.1 a 80 mm, não acredito em mais, Se acontecer mais que ocorra no Algarve que é bem preciso.


----------



## João Soares (31 Jan 2009 às 12:55)

Eu votei para os *[60,1 mm a 80 mm]*


----------



## AnDré (31 Jan 2009 às 13:13)

*60,1 mm a 80 mm*

Vamos lá ver se entretanto o IM actualiza as observações à superficie das estações, que encravaram ontem às 17h.

Se não teremos de nos guiar pelas synops.


----------



## kikofra (31 Jan 2009 às 14:33)

40,1 mm a 60 mm


----------



## actioman (31 Jan 2009 às 18:21)

AnDré disse:


> *60,1 mm a 80 mm*
> 
> Vamos lá ver se entretanto o IM actualiza as observações à superficie das estações, que encravaram ontem às 17h.
> 
> Se não teremos de nos guiar pelas synops.



Agora estão em: *"Informação em actualização, por favor tente mais tarde"* 

Não é querer defender a teoria da conspiração,mas não é a primeira vez que quando se avizinha um evento importante, os dados deixam de ser debitadas cá para fora .

Eu fui um dos 3 doidos (até ao momento ), que votaram *> = 120,1 mm* .


----------



## Fabio_R_21 (31 Jan 2009 às 20:22)

entre 20,1 a 40 mm  não aposto em muita chuva, mas....


----------



## AnDré (2 Fev 2009 às 01:21)

As observações à superfície das EMA's co IM continuam em actualização...

Os valores de precipitação das synops observados no dia 1 de Fevereiro são os seguintes (Top 20):


----------



## Rog (2 Fev 2009 às 10:35)

Com os 50,1mm em Castelo Branco, o intervalo correcto seria 40,1 mm a 60 mm .
Votaram neste intervalo:
Agreste, kikofra, mauro miranda, Roque


----------

